# The Viking Fleet has left Forida



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

Our right to fish being taken away from us! Read on..



> Capt Paul G Forsberg
> 
> "Let us have our jobs back!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

VIDEO:


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/02/16/eveningnews/main20032336.shtml?tag=contentMain%3BcontentBody



> An investigation by the Commerce Department's Inspector General found the regulations were "unduly complicated." Federal agents "overzealous" and "abusive." Excessive fines including one for $270,000 for "administrative errors."
> "We're honest hard-working people," Burgess said. "And we have been treated as common criminals."


This is why the Viking Fleet left Florida ~ overzealous regulation of the fishermen , ... and not the fishery !!

EDF , to whom the NOAA Fisheries has been catering to for the last year, has as their stated goal to limit the number of fishermen .

Fishwander

"When injustice becomes law, resistance becomes duty." Thomas Jefferson .
"Truth is treason in an empire of lies." - Ron Paul


----------

